# Siberia



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

www.radiosibir.ru

www.rbth.com/lifestyle/329357-id-awkward-questions-siberia

www.explorussia.com/blog/wwhat-do-you-know-siberia

www.zonaprava.com/en/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indigenous_people_of_Siberia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_rergionalism

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-Siberian_Railway

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_Army


----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2020)

The video about the diamond mine that can suck down airplanes is super neat.
There is no telling what is actually going on in Siberia.

De Beer's has sold their diamonds at inflated prices for almost 75 years, they have controlled the diamond market forever.
If their is one nation that does not give a damn what De Beer's wants, it is Russia.
The video says, the diamond mine is not privately owned-
Ha, if   Mother Russia gets in a financial tight we'll be buying 
the ladies diamonds for peanuts.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

www.businessinsider.com/category/alrosa

https://eng.alrosa.ru

www.rbth.com/lifestyle/330331-why-russians-live-siberia

www.rferl.org/a/russia-siberia-people-homeless/30455664.html

https://news.mongabay.com/2020/07/p...assive-fires-tearing-through-siberian-forest/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Siberia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provisional_Siberian_Government_(Vladivostok)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Rail_transport_in_Siberia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/category:Transportation_in_Siberia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_intervention


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

www.survivalinternational.org/tribes/siberian

www.s7.ru/en/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alrosa

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazino_affair

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulag


----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2020)

Down and Out in Siberia, our homeless can't hold a candle to their homeless-man they have it tough.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2020)

Post 4,
all of a sudden Siberia became more interesting

Addendum:  one of those babies has a patch of duct tape on her leg


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

www.rferl.org/a/siberian-prison-guards-accused-of-torturing-inmates/29406518.html

www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160129-see-inside-a-notorious-siberian-prison

www.spartacus-education.com/RUSsiberia.htm

www.siberiantimes.com/search/?text=police%20siberia&tag=1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S7_Airlines


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Post 4,
> all of a sudden Siberia became more interesting



Careful oldman, them hot to trot snowbunnies will give you some "From Russia With Love" that you may not be able to get rid of. da da da? Nyet nyet nyet


----------



## Ellen Marie (Nov 24, 2020)

Not on my bucket list


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

Something rather sexy watching a middle age woman scrubbing the undercarriage of a train.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

www.cheatsheet.com/health-fitness/youll-never-believe-what-really-happens-in-russias-most-terrifying-prisons.html/

www.rferl.org/a/notorious-russian-women-s-prison-hell-tolokonnikova-mordovia-ik-14/29788168.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Dolphin_Prison

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Airports_in_Siberia


----------



## Judycat (Nov 24, 2020)

My daughter, before she became very ill, went to Siberia. Although she could speak and understand Russian, she found the dialect spoken there very challenging. Everywhere she went the people would say, Welcome to the real Russia. Of course she went during the summer.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

www.magnumphotos.com/newsroom/society/zona-siberian-prison-camps/

www.natgeotv.com/asia/inside-russias-toughest-prisons

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lena_(river)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Buildings_and_structures_in_Siberia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katorga


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

It's gotta be the vodka.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2020)

Good to see Russikies got their groups  that have to take their clothes off when they have a few inches of snow.

Trax. your an engineer, you have any comment on the Trans-Siberian Railroad
and/or on their present day engines, tracks etc...

Their prisons are a lot tougher than ours.  Man, that's hard time.  
They rank their prisons as we do, ,min, med and max
the guys with tattoos on their face have pretty well sealed their fate.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2020)

TBH I don't think I ever heard of them or maybe I got them confused with the Orient Express. In Good & Plenty choo choo train school most of the instructors used to tout America's inefficient railroad infrastructure and ancient rolling stock as the best of the best until the miserably failed disparate Penn-Central merger exposed that lie. Foreign railroads were for and still are for the most part fully government owned, subsidized or fully funded and were successful because they didn't depend on road based transport like America bankrupting the railroads by spending hundreds of millions of tax dollars to push the railroads out of the market. Other countries always had cutting edge technology and realized electrification saved a ton of money as opposed to fossil fueled power plants. Even third world countries utilize full electrification concepts for their freight and passenger railroad infrastructure while their people starve. As for your original question I see that they are ramping up an Acela style power plant with the AMTRAK style goofy rolling stock circus train graphics. 

Probably got horn buttons too unlike  real man engines like the GG-1, E33 and E44's that had cords with wooden handles then levers then the managements de-rated the power plants like the GE 6000 HP to 4400 HP and de-maned the engine cabs obviously to be politically correct or when women were allowed in the cabs we lost the engineer designation and are now train operators sorta like the term elevator operators who's union was so powerful that when Otis turned out buttons to replace the levers they kept their jobs and actually had chairs to sit on and push the floor buttons while they read books. Gotta love the unions. I forgot what I was gonna say.

Don't defund our law enforcement agencies defund crew dispatchers and foremen of road engines.


----------

